# The Chase



## pdsniper (Aug 6, 2013)

This chase between my little Dog Kahula and this Squirrel has been going on all summer and it very funny to watch it happens at least a half a dozen times a day and even though the Squirrel could run straight to the trees she actually sits and waits on Kahula to get to her then they run straight tords the house to a tree right beside the house 
so I decided to get the camera out yesterday and see if I could capture it I used my D3 with an 80 - 200 2.8 lens and had it set on shutter priority at 500 of a sec next time I will use a little faster shutter speed like 1000 of a sec any way I think it came out fairly good and every one that has seen it got a good laugh so I thought I would share it with you


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's purdy cool


----------



## Shug (Aug 6, 2013)

very cool pictures


----------



## MOTS (Aug 6, 2013)

funny!


----------



## Warthawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice


----------



## rip18 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my!  That series has me chuckling out loud!  Looks like that squirrel is going to make a fatal mistake one day!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 6, 2013)

what a chase scene ...

Thanks for postin' ....


----------



## believer (Aug 6, 2013)

The shot that is third from last cracked me up. It looks like this is a mutual game they have going.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 6, 2013)

This Coyote and Road runner thing between these two has been going on all summer long all I can do is laugh


----------



## carver (Aug 6, 2013)

Very funny!


----------



## pnome (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome series!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's great! Got a big ol smile on my face as I type.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2013)

That is hilarious! I love the 11th & 12th pics you posted!  

My little Boston Terrier tries to chase squirrels too but the squirrels usually run up the nearest tree.


----------



## flatwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cool pics!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 6, 2013)

You can sense the action in these shots,WOW


----------



## JasonF (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hilarious. Good shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Great action series!  I bet that is fun to watch!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 9, 2013)

Wonderful series.  You really nailed the action.

Hoss


----------



## egomaniac247 (Aug 15, 2013)

That is AMAZING.

Look at the first 2 pictures in the series, that is the look of DETERMINATION on that dogs face.

What a beautiful little animal.

And the squirrel is hilarious - I've never seen a squirrel do that with a dog.


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 15, 2013)

in that last picture, does it appear to anyone else that the squirrel is smiling??

awesome pictures!!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad you noticed that because thats what I saw as well and this chase is still going on she got after the little varmit yesterday


----------



## BuckMKII (Aug 16, 2013)

Neat series of shots!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 16, 2013)

Those are fantastic. What a series.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2013)

That is a masterpiece sequence for sure.  You captured something that is awesome and the details are wonderful in being able to share this story as it unfolds.  The clarity of the photos was just overwhelming as I looked at each one.

I think that you just won the Blue Ribbon prize for your efforts.

Thank You for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## cramer (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow!
Thank you for sharing this!


----------

